# Hello from Newcastle, Ontario



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello to everyone.

I've worked as an industrial mechanic/millwright for the last 34 years. While I'm certainly no expert, I've always enjoyed using lathes and a mills at work to do my own little home projects.
As I'm approaching retirement, (and will be losing any access to a machine shop), I've been thinking about getting a lathe and a mill for my shop at home. I just started looking into the possibilities. I'll probably start with buying a lathe. I found this forum while looking for reviews of lathes.
I'm open to any suggestions that anyone may have.

This is what I THINK I want:

-definitely no bigger than a 1440
-220 volt single phase
-I don't want to be changing belts to change spindle speed.
-coolant system
-digital readout would be nice

Looking forward to learning.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  How much room do you have shop wise?


----------



## Canadium (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON! Are you looking for new or used machines?


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  How much room do you have shop wise?


Ahahaha!
Not much right now. My shop is 18 1/2'x29', but it's got 3 motorcycles and a bunch of other stuff in it.
I will have to get rid of a couple of bikes and get rid of some other stuff to make room.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Welcome from Hamilton ON! Are you looking for new or used machines?


I see advantages to both new and used.
The problem I have with used is that I don't know what I'm looking at, or even what I really want.
Kijiji seems to have machines that are quite small (lacking some features that I want), or quite large machines that I don't have room for, nor the 600 volt, 3 phase power that I would need to run them.


----------



## LenVW (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome to the ‘Hobby‘ Club.
Lots of experiences in this group that has members across Canada.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 31, 2021)

Shadow said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> I've worked as an industrial mechanic/millwright for the last 34 years. While I'm certainly no expert, I've always enjoyed using lathes and a mills at work to do my own little home projects.
> As I'm approaching retirement, (and will be losing any access to a machine shop), I've been thinking about getting a lathe and a mill for my shop at home. I just started looking into the possibilities. I'll probably start with buying a lathe. I found this forum while looking for reviews of lathes.
> ...



Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario. 

I assume you know that a 3 phase 220V motor is totally possible, has many advantages, and is relatively inexpensive to do running off of the 220V single phase that most home shops have using a VFD?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario.
> 
> I assume you know that a 3 phase 220V motor is totally possible, has many advantages, and is relatively inexpensive to do running off of the 220V single phase that most home shops have using a VFD?


Thanks Susquatch, but you can't assume that I know anything.... especially electrical.
I don't know anything about VFDs, but will look into it.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 31, 2021)

Check out a few YouTube videos. Just search vfd. 

A VFD will allow you to run a 220V 3phase motor on single phase. Depending on your needs, it will also give you some variable speed too.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 1, 2022)

@Shadow  This was just posted on New Year's Eve...















						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca
				




It is a bit of a hike from you but maybe meets your needs?

Incidentally, one of the pictures says it was purchased from Powermaster Machinery.  Turns out they are only a few minutes from my place:









						Used CNC Machines In Mississauga | Used Machines | Powermaster Machinery Ltd
					

Powermaster Machinery Ltd offers great deals on used machines in Mississauga. Call us for affordable options for grinders, engine lathes, bandsaws, etc.




					www.powermaster.ca
				




I have no experience with them but they apparently offer both new and used metalworking equipment.  FWIW,

Craig


----------



## Shadow (Jan 1, 2022)

trlvn said:


> @Shadow  This was just posted on New Year's Eve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig.
That looks like a possibility. 
I think I need to do some more research before I pull the trigger. I also need to make some more room in my shop.
Probably not until the spring when I can sell a couple of motorcycles.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2022)

trlvn said:


> @Shadow  This was just posted on New Year's Eve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep looking at this lathe. I like the size of it. It has everything I want except a coolant system, which should be a fairly easy modification.
I can't seem to find much information on Morton lathes.
Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 3, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 3, 2022)

Shadow said:


> I can't seem to find much information on Morton lathes.
> Does anyone have any experience with them?


No experience, but it seems this line is made by Frejoth (Taiwan):





__





						BENER - Fresadoras Ferramenteiras, Fresadoras Universais, Fresadora Universal,  Furadeiras, Tornos Convencionais, Centros de Usinagem, Centros de Usinagem Veker,  Centros de Usinagem Litz Veker, Fresadoras Verticais CNC, Prensas, Tornos CNC,  Eletroe
					

A Frejoth oferece a mais variada e completa linha de máquinas convencionais  e CNC, destinada à ferramentaria e linha de produção seriada.  Fresadoras Ferramenteiras, Fresadoras Universais, Fresadora Universal, Furadeiras,  Tornos Convencionais, Centros de Usinagem, Centros de Usinagem Veker...




					www.frejoth.com.tw
				




Scroll down to "AC Inverter Precision  Lathe"  which might be a similar 12X36 model.

You might want to contact Powermaster in Mississauga since it appears they originally sold the machine.

Have you emailed the guy offering it?

Craig


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2022)

I just messaged the owner.
The problem is, I don't even know enough to know what to ask him.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 3, 2022)

The lathe looks great. 

The trouble is asking the seller questions is hard to do for a machine like that. They might lie but what do have to lose?

I'd start by outright asking the guy if there is anything wrong with it?

Anything missing? 

Change gears all there? 

Properly maintained? 

Why is he selling it? 

What does he have to facilitate loading? 

What is his address and when can you go and look at it? 

Price? Will he take less if it's cash? 

The description sounds good. No tooling, but so what? That's usually the norm for a new machine. 

I don't think there is a lot you can get by talking to the seller on the phone anyway. Sooner or later you have to go look for yourself. That's when you get to look at the details. But you have to get there first. And sometimes sellers will outright tell you why it's not worth your effort to go look. 

In other words, you have to call, and if it doesn't end there, you have to go look.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> The lathe looks great.
> 
> The trouble is asking the seller questions is hard to do for a machine like that. They might lie but what do have to lose?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, but I just heard back... the lathe is sold.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 3, 2022)

Shadow said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I just heard back... the lathe is sold.



Well, I was going to add something along the lines of Ask if he will take a deposit to hold it for you. My experience is that good deals don't last. You gotta call, get the address, jump in the car, be the first one there, and bring a fat envelope of money. The only time they don't sell fast is right after you buy one.

Truthfully, if you want to get a nice machine you have to know what you want and you need to get there yesterday. That can be risky, especially with a long drive, but it doesn't seem to work any other way.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Well, I was going to add something along the lines of Ask if he will take a deposit to hold it for you. My experience is that good deals don't last. You gotta call, get the address, jump in the car, be the first one there, and bring a fat envelope of money. The only time they don't sell fast is right after you buy one.
> 
> Truthfully, if you want to get a nice machine you have to know what you want and you need to get there yesterday. That can be risky, especially with a long drive, but it doesn't seem to work any other way.


That has been my experience as well.
I guess the things is, I'm still trying to figure out what it is I'm looking for.
It's  also really difficult for me to recognize a good deal yet.
The search continues.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 3, 2022)

Several decades ago I participated in a news group (text-only predecessors to forums) on the Internet called rec.crafts.metalworking.  There were some fascinating folks there (not me) and in many ways they got me started down the home shop machining and backyards casting path ... damn them !  Anyway, there was a very knowledgeable and friendly machine dealer name Dave Ficken, owner of Meridian Machinery, who helped many of the local (not sure where he was from, I suspect US eastern seaboard or maybe the rustbelt) amateurs out in all sorts of ways.  If it helps he wrote up some advice that might come in handy ( a very very old link that still works !!!!) :





__





						Advice on buying a Lathe
					





					www.mermac.com
				




Dave <-- first saw the World Wide Web when there were about 75 total sites ... and no, I did not drop any zeros


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 3, 2022)

DaveK said:


> Dave <-- first saw the World Wide Web when there were about 75 total sites ... and no, I did not drop any zeros



Very cool link, and a big hello from another web Pioneer. I first used the web before it was public and one of the first public uses was what they used to call bulletin boards. It has been an amazing ride from a small group of interconnected pioneers to the truly world wide web that it was called very early on but really wasn't and actually is now. LOL!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2022)

DaveK said:


> Several decades ago I participated in a news group (text-only predecessors to forums) on the Internet called rec.crafts.metalworking.  There were some fascinating folks there (not me) and in many ways they got me started down the home shop machining and backyards casting path ... damn them !  Anyway, there was a very knowledgeable and friendly machine dealer name Dave Ficken, owner of Meridian Machinery, who helped many of the local (not sure where he was from, I suspect US eastern seaboard or maybe the rustbelt) amateurs out in all sorts of ways.  If it helps he wrote up some advice that might come in handy ( a very very old link that still works !!!!) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that link. Very helpful info for a newbie like me.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 4, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Very cool link, and a big hello from another web Pioneer. I first used the web before it was public and one of the first public uses was what they used to call bulletin boards. It has been an amazing ride from a small group of interconnected pioneers to the truly world wide web that it was called very early on but really wasn't and actually is now. LOL!


The 75 sites were all over the world, but of course they were all text-only pages ... with blue-text to indicate it was a link to another page.  I was able to connect with NetNorth (and on to BitNet) as part of my work with a networking company.  The world has evolved a tad since those days 

Dave


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

Shadow said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> I've worked as an industrial mechanic/millwright for the last 34 years. While I'm certainly no expert, I've always enjoyed using lathes and a mills at work to do my own little home projects.
> As I'm approaching retirement, (and will be losing any access to a machine shop), I've been thinking about getting a lathe and a mill for my shop at home. I just started looking into the possibilities. I'll probably start with buying a lathe. I found this forum while looking for reviews of lathes.
> ...



Welcome from Toronto.

Did you get that 12x36 lathe?

I ask since my brother and I own a 12x36 gap bed lathe the same size and very similar in construction. The first thing I'd say is make sure you can move it safely and without damaging it. We've had to move ours 4 times now... it is nerve wracking even with knowing just what to do.

That is an ideal size in my opinion, but I'd try to find a decent older model and convert to a 3 phase motor and a VFD. We just made the switch on our lathe. Best decision ever.

If you didn't get that lathe let me know and I'll keep an eye out for you. I know someone who may have an older but very nice Logan they may sell.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Welcome from Toronto.
> 
> Did you get that 12x36 lathe?
> 
> ...


No. That lathe was sold.
I'm still looking.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 7, 2022)

Shadow said:


> No. That lathe was sold.
> I'm still looking.



I shall keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 7, 2022)

Shadow said:


> I guess the things is, I'm still trying to figure out what it is I'm looking for.


welcome to the forum.  Problem is you'll get so many different views you'll be more confused than ever.

A couple of thoughts

1)  I'd be less inclinded toward a lathe with running coolant (water soluble like 99.9% of its).  While I love flood on a mill or grinder, the nature of the geometry usually means the ways aren't soaking in it.  With a lathe, it just can make a mess of things and it isn't that necessary.  A lot of lathes that have coolant their whole production lives are in pretty rough shape.

2) Accessories and tooling.  i would wait for deal that has a good three jaw, four jaw, faceplate traveling and fixed steadies, drill chuck, centres and hopefully collets and a taper attachment.  You get this stuff for pennies on the dollar when its all package but will go broke accumulating it all afterward.

3) don't let the 600V 3P scare you off.  They can be the perfect deal; that it is 600 3P scares away a lot of the competition.   Do know what you are doing however before working with 600V. (its not that hard) or get some help.

4)  whatever you get, its not forever so don't sweat it too much....at some point you need certainly over clarity.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I shall keep an eye out for you.


Thanks.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> welcome to the forum.  Problem is you'll get so many different views you'll be more confused than ever.
> 
> A couple of thoughts
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.
I certainly agree that the more I learn, the more I realize how little I know.


----------

